# Ranatra



## jameslongo (May 11, 2009)

Does anyone keep these?

_Ranatra linearis_







This is a slender type of water-scorpion of the family _Nepidae_, belonging to the _Ranatra_ genus. The species can grow between 2 &amp; 5 inches long.

It looks like a stick, it lives underwater, it is a predator (look at those raptorial arms) &amp; IT CAN FLY!!! :blink: What's not to love?


----------



## [email protected] (May 11, 2009)

Wow it can fly cool


----------



## [email protected] (May 11, 2009)

I have seen a few of them here in Florida, the times I did seem them I was feeding minnows to use for bait and all of a sudden I see them scurry to a good hunting spot.


----------



## Rick (May 11, 2009)

Used to find them in ponds when I was a kid.


----------



## Frack (May 11, 2009)

Nice, I found one of these in my horses water trough, it was in the middle of winter and like 30-40 degrees outside when I found it. I kept it for a few days then let it go cause I couldnt get it to eat, later I read theyll eat fruitflys but I never tried them, what do you feed yours?


----------



## jameslongo (May 11, 2009)

Frack said:


> Nice, I found one of these in my horses water trough, it was in the middle of winter and like 30-40 degrees outside when I found it. I kept it for a few days then let it go cause I couldnt get it to eat, later I read theyll eat fruitflys but I never tried them, what do you feed yours?


I don't think they live in Australia. I would love one, though. We have the traditional fat water scorpions but I don't find them as cool.


----------



## jameslongo (May 11, 2009)

jameslongo said:


> I don't think they live in Australia. I would love one, though. We have the traditional fat water scorpions but I don't find them as cool.


My bad. _Ranatra dispar_ is the Australian version. It's called the 'needle bug'. Unfortunately, it has not been verified that it is present in New South Wales, just every state adjacent NSW  Sydney, where I hail from, is the coastal capital of New South Wales for those who require a quick geography lesson  Geh...

I'll be looking in every pond come spring. But that's several months away because I come from opposite land!  

Does anyone see the appeal in these 'water-mantids?'


----------



## Morpheus uk (May 12, 2009)

Ive always wanted to find one but never have  

Funnily enough though i found a huge dragon fly larvae today, take a look on the other insects sections


----------

